# Manicuring the plants



## RiskyPack (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok.. So a couple of days ago, I was manicuring this rather big plant, and fingers were covered in sticky resin. After finishing about half of the plant I rolled it off and smoked it.. really nice at bubbly. So I go back to work and realized I was now in the bad area of the plants, with all the small buds.. Within a few minutes my fingers were again covered with resin. Now of course this took a lot longer than I had expected, and after about one hour the skin on my fingers started hurting a bit. However I had to continue to finish my harvest, but the longer I got the more I felt it, and there was an unpleasant numbing sensation up my forarms.. Do you actully absorb THC trough your skin? Because at the end of this harvest I was a mess.. Everything was aching and hurting and I just went straight to bed.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

wow...hmmm I would wear gloves next time and when done with them freeze em and get the good stuff off of them...

and yes thc can be absorbed through the skin...
the only thing that ever hurts when I clip is my back from bending over with boobs.. thought men had it easy lol..guess not. although shouldnt the thc you absorbed have stopped the pain? hmmm


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't know if you can really call it pain... It was a very strange feeling.. I think it was like an anesthesia, but it was in no way a nice feeling. I think it was also amplified by the fact that I had just rubbed them liked crazy just before to get the hash off of them. But it was really like I had a poison on my hands, and I was so happy when I finally got it of.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 20, 2010)

The feeling that comes closest in my mind, is when your joints have to make a "crack" but you can't get them to do it.. It was like there were no blood circulation and the the joints didn't work.. But I managed to finish her. I think I will use gloves the next time


----------



## BBFan (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey RiskyPack-

You say this occurred after you smoked up the finger hash?

Have you ever done any edibles?  If so, any similarities in the feeling you experienced?

I've never experienced any buzz from trimming, though I've had to use alcohol to clean my hands when finished.

Strange.  Hope you're OK.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

I am thinking his pain was from ripping/tearing bits of skin off when rubbing his fingers too hard with goo on them... I have had skin come off with a little bandaid I bet resin would do it too..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2010)

LOL--sounds kind of like arthritis...I have also never had any kind of strange sensations at all like you describe from trimming, except I end up with really aching hands because I have arthritis, but that is it.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 20, 2010)

oh she may be right...thats no good...


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 20, 2010)

Well there is no skin missing from my hands.. I have really thick skin on my hands.. But I guess it could have been from the smoking.. Or maybe just in my mind, because I was so frustrated over the sticky resin on my fingers.. I haven't got arthritis. But I think my tolerances to THC is quite low, or the plant was very strong. But I could definitely feel something, and I think I'll be using gloves in the future.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 20, 2010)

BBfan normally when I do edibles I just get really dizzy and sleepy. This was a very different experience for me.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate maincuring...my fingers cramp up, and my forearms ...but I have arthritis, and tendonitis..and who knows what else from holding welding guns for the last 20 yrs...manicureing is a pain, and I try to do it a little at a time.  I'll take one or 2 plants a day for a few days.  I also take lots of breaks to stretch out my hands.

I have rubbed my thumb and finger down to where it was painful from getting finger hash...sort of like a rug burn type thing.  But this came from manicuring from days on end, and makeing a "community" sized ball of finger/scissor hash.


----------



## BBFan (Jan 20, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> BBfan normally when I do edibles I just get really dizzy and sleepy. This was a very different experience for me.


 
Hey RiskyPack-

The only reason I asked is that some people over-do it with edibles and was wondering if you had experienced it- to see if it was similar to what you experienced when trimming.

But the result should have been the same if it was a toxicity thing.  If you absorbed it through your skin, it should have produced similar results, ie:  too much thc.

Maybe you smoked too much finger hash?

Glad you're ok.


----------



## Hick (Jan 21, 2010)

hXXp://www.dontheglove.com/latexgloves
hXXp://www.labsafety.com/store/Safety_Supplies/Gloves/Disposable_Latex_Gloves/
..they won't do a _thing_ for arthritis or tendinitis pain, but do make collecting the finger hash more friendly


----------



## Growdude (Jan 21, 2010)

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpal_tunnel_syndrome

Its real Ive had surgery to fix mine.


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 22, 2010)

probably just sore from trimming all the leaves off the bud.  My hands and wrist did this last fall just from using muscles your not used to it's not the thc imho.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 29, 2010)

THC cannot be absorbed through the skin alone. it is possible with a form of alcohol or DMSO that the skin can absorb though.

as for using gloves excellent idea however consider nitrile gloves because some people have latex allergies and the residue from the latex gloves may stay on the trimmed meds.

also, using spring loaded scissors and taking frequent breaks will help keep you from possibly developing carpal tunnel.


----------

